# Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit



## Kosima (29. Dez. 2007)

hallo zusammen !

wir haben vor, uns einen rechtwinkeligen bachlauf aus granit zu bauen, sobald der winter vorbei ist. die länge soll rd. 4,5 m betragen, die bachbreite 30 cm und die außenwandungen 8 cm. da wir keine folie verbauen wollen, muss der bach / kanal unbedigt 100% wasserdicht sein.
hat jemand etwas derartiges mal gemacht und wie sind eure erfahrungen? lässt sich granit mit entsprechendem silikon dauerhaft abdichten? was sollten wir bei der unterkonstruktion unbedingt beachten (die graniplatten sind nur 1cm stark) ?

auf tipps und anregungen freuen wir uns!


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

Hallo Kosima.

Erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Teichforum.  

Wie muss man sich denn Euer Vorhaben nun genau vorstellen? Wieviel Höhenunterschied ist auf den 4,5m Länge geplant. Sind Staustufen vorgesehen usw.?
Soll das Wasser auch im Winter in dem "Bach" stehen? Dann geht das unter Garantie nach dem ersten bösen Frost schief, da der Eisdruck für Haarrisse im Mörtel sorgen wird. :? Das Silikon als einzige Abdichtung? Das dürfte m.M.n. nicht lange halten.
Und eine blanke Schräge aus Granit, auf der nix hält.  
Aber vielleicht fehlt mir auch nur die Fantasie.
Wie wäre es mit einer Skizze?


Warum wollt Ihr unbedingt auf Folie verzichten? Man kann sie gut als Dichtung nutzen - dann aber unter den Steinen zu 100% verschwinden lassen....
Siehe auch hier die beiden Themen mit Bilder von Jochens Wasserfall.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5256 (Bilder vom fertigen Objekt)


----------



## Kosima (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

hallo annett,

danke für die freundliche begrüßung!  als teichneuling habe ich mir hier im forum schon jede menge grundwissen angelesen, aber ein paar offene fragen bleiben halt immer noch.
zum geplanten kanal- / bachlauf folgende einzelheiten: der höhenunterschied soll rd. 40 cm betragen und dabei über zwei kanten plätschern, die jeweils rd. 8 cm hoch sind. falls die fließgeschwindigkeit zu hoch wird, können wir ja noch einzelne granitsteine als "bremse" plazieren. im winter wird der bachlauf nicht betrieben, sodass auch kein wasser darin steht. das ganze soll ehr eine kanaloptik haben, in dem auch nichts wachsen muss.
anbei mal ein foto vom geplanten bachverlauf und eine skizze. vielleicht kannst du dir dann unser vorhaben besser vorstellen.

viele grüße,

kosima


----------



## chromis (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

Hi,



> lässt sich granit mit entsprechendem silikon dauerhaft abdichten?


definitiv nein

Wenn Du schon keine Folie verwenden willst, dann bleiben nur noch laminierte Glasfasermatten oder fertige Bachlaufschalen.


----------



## Redlisch (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

Hallo,
also ich würde da so vorgehen:

1. Betonfundament
2. Den Bachlauf aus Granitplatten herstellen.
3. Zuschlämmen (Mit dem Material das man auch für Treppen und Podeste im Aussenbereich nimmt, besteht auf irgendeinem Kunststoff. Mal jemanden fragen der sich mit Treppen und Podesten aus Naturstein auskennt)

Damit sollte das gehen.

Axel


----------



## Kosima (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

hallo axel,

danke für den tip. ich werde mal nach dem kunststoff auf die suche gehen.
hört sich aber gut an und wenn das zeug auch noch transpatent ist, wäre das natürlich richtig gut; dann kann man die granitfarbe auch noch schön sehen.

deine bilder sind natürlich ein hammer  !! wenn ich so in meinen garten schaue, kommt doch etwas neid auf. aber ich fange erstmal klein an. mal sehen, was in den jahren dann noch folgt.

gruß

kosima


----------



## Redlisch (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*



			
				Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> hallo axel,
> 
> danke für den tip. ich werde mal nach dem kunststoff auf die suche gehen.
> hört sich aber gut an und wenn das zeug auch noch transpatent ist, wäre das natürlich richtig gut; dann kann man die granitfarbe auch noch schön sehen.



Hiho,
transparent ist es nicht, aber du sollst ja auch nur die Fugen damit abdichten  Kunststoffvergüteter-Spezialfungenmörtel für Naturstein soll normalerweise verhindern das Wasser zwischen die Steine laufen kann und es bei Frost zu schäden kommt.
So etwas in der Art

Bau aber Staustufen ein, sonst ist dein Teich fast leer bis das erste Wasser wieder ankommt !


----------



## CHairman (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

Hallo allerseits 

Wir haben auch ein Bachlauf aus Granit. Wir haben unser Granit mit einem Stein- und Dichtungsleim verleimt und anschliessend mit Silikon abgedichtet. Ausserdem wurde der Stein auf den Leimkontaktflächen flachgeschliffen. Und bis heute ist alles prima dicht und er ist immer in Betrieb!

Wegen der Unterlage, wir haben zuerst eine Schotterschicht(5cm) und dann eine Schicht Nassbeton (5cm) und dann den Granit direkt reingelegt und sehr genau ausniveliert (Geht bei diesem Nassbeton sehr gut!!!) 

In der Diskussion "Bachlauf Pro & Contra" findest du noch Fotos und weitere hilfreiche Informationen.


----------



## Kalle (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rechtwinkeliger Bachlauf aus Granit*

Hallo,

würde aber trotzdem ne Folie mit verlegen. Dann is 100 % dicht. Garantiert.


----------

